# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Lãng mạn trong nắng hè với đầm Pivon

## nguyetnt

Để tri ân tất cả khách hàng đã ủng hộ Pivon trong suốt thời gian qua, hãng cho ra mắt bộ sưu tập đầm giảm giá chỉ còn 299.000 đồng.

Từ nay đến 30/4, Pivon cũng triển khai chương trình bán hàng đồng giá với các mức 100.000 đồng - 149.000 đồng và 199.000 đồng.

A215 - 149.000 đồng.
A279 - 100.000 đồng.
D113 - 199.000 đồng.
D229 - 299.000 đồng.
D265 - 299.000 đồng.
D274 - 299.000 đồng.
DM - 299.000 đồng.
J90 - 100.000 đồng; A315 - 149.000 đồng.
J91 - 100.000 đồng; A251 - 149.000 đồng.
Q99 - 100.000 đồng; A259 - 149.000 đồng.
A74 - 100.000 đồng.
Mọi chi tiết, liên hệ: Thời trang Pivon

- Số 247 Tôn Đức Thắng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 3513 4346
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Thời Trang Pivon 247 Tôn Đức Thắng_

- 340 Kim Ngưu, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 3632 1286

- Big C Huế. ĐT: 0543 932 366

- Dragon Vĩnh Trung, Đà Nẵng. ĐT: 0511 366 6366

----------


## lunas2

Nhìn đẹp mà giá cả hợp lý...

----------


## dung89

Nhìn cứng quá

----------

